# فيديوهات تعليمية للبرامج (ansys) / (Solidworks 2013) / (autocad 2010/2013)



## عبدالله 1991 (9 يونيو 2015)

رابط الفديوات على اليوتيوب http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3X_KqopR2RxFX0Nmrkc1Mw/featured


----------

